# Ahhh Chipotle



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

How many times can you shoot yourself in the ass.

Regards, Mike

http://www.aol.com/article/2016/06/30/chipotle-executive-making-4-3-million-a-year-is-indicted-in-hug/21422337/


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Does the current administration have ties to Chipotle ? You can't make this stuff up. I didn't need another reason to avoid the place. Maybe the guy will be bunking with "Jared" from Subway.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> How many times can you shoot yourself in the ass.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.aol.com/article/2016/06/30/chipotle-executive-making-4-3-million-a-year-is-indicted-in-hug/21422337/


Thats why they don't hire white or black people. They don't fit in when "on siesta" in the home country. Loading up on drugs


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Never eatin at chipotle and I suppose I never will......looks like they are their own worst enemy between their continuing lambasting of the Ag sector and their stupid marketing campaigns.......


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

If we as common folk behaved like these over paid punks we would get our butts kicked all over the fairgrounds!!


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Its hard to believe that an "employee" is worth millions of dollars, yet he has a drug problem just like a minimum wage guy...

I guess since he was a higher up guy he could come and go when he wanted, so its a little easier to hide a drug problem when you don't have to be at work at 7 am sharp!


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Yea, like this dude really cares about food safety.


----------

